# Ford 3910 power steering



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Blew the seals out of the end of the left side, probably a result of over extension!
Have any of you had any experience with rebuilding these cylinders?
Messick's says part NLA!
TIA, Dave


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Messicks parts I can view states part # FP541 with 3 kits in stock


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Asked Messicks about complete cylinder, that is what was NLA


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Going from memory but there were a few different variations of the steering 2wd vs 4wd and also a serial number/model year break. Either way seal kits are available last I knew. Pretty simple to rebuild.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm aware of the date break, and my tractor is a 2 wheel drive, less cab. 
Just not sure of which side of the date break the tractor is!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure about seals, they may still be okay, I think what happened may be that I caught a stump with the front wheel, and over extended the cylinder popping the retainer out of the end?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If thats the case then you will likely need to find a hydraulic shop to see if they can fix whats broke or find one from a salvage yard.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I got a chance to take a better look at the cylinder today!
Appears that I popped an internal snap ring, that holds the seal in the end of the cylinder, I'll prolly try just putting it back together!


----------

